# Add tension to steering



## fatherfire89 (Sep 7, 2016)

My jet boat is a little squirely and I feel like if I let the steering wheel go while I'm cruising down the river its going to pull really hard to one side or another, perhaps throwing someone overboard. Any Ideas on how to add some tension? I have the Teleflex Safe-T QC steering system installed now.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 7, 2016)

OB motors have a small fin above the prop, mounted just under the vent plate at the aft-most position. This is turned to counter-act steering torque generated from the (predominantly) right-handed pitched propellers.

Do jets have any such fin?

If not, know that there are new cable steering systems out their that incorporate a "No Feedback" clutch into the helm unit, where torque generated from the motor-side of the cable CANNOT cause the helm wheel to turn.

Look at Uflex units if you intend to upgrade. On your existing cable, if you can read the ID# on that old cable, the last 2 digits = the length, so a 'XZY12' cable would denote a 12' cable length.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 7, 2016)

Is it pulling to one side now? The jets have little fins in the exhaust/jet outlet area that can be bent to counteract the torque steer. Mine was pulling to one side and I was able to adjust them to keep it straight. Only adjust them in very small amounts so you don't break them.


----------



## dhoganjr (Sep 8, 2016)

If it just pulls to one side bend the fins in that direction as mentioned above, it will help. Do it a little at a time and test till you get it to feel about equal. You can use an adjustable wrench or pliers, just get both tabs top and bottom. You get torque steer do to the water being sucked up, spun 90 degrees, and then being shot out the back.

You can get a no feed back system. I would not want it because of having to make quick steering changes and having to overcome the tension to "break it loose", but that is my personal preference.


----------



## dhoganjr (Sep 8, 2016)

I forgot to add, with a jet I would not let go of the steering wheel at anytime, Crazy things can happen fast!!!


----------



## fatherfire89 (Sep 17, 2016)

Awesome thanks guys. It does pull to one side. I can't remember which side though. I think I'll take your advice and put a little bend in those fins that are on the outside of the exhaust tube. 

So those "no feedback" systems... they make it so the only way the motor turns is if the steering wheel is turned? 

Also, what size steering wheel do you guys use? mine is pretty small. not sure of the size though. I really have to crank it hard, hand over hand, when making a sharp turn. It makes me uneasy because if I miss the grip going hand over hand I think it will get away from me.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 17, 2016)

I think my boat has a stainless 16" wheel. I had to put in a new cable last year when I moved the console forward and you can turn the wheel with your pinkie. So you might have an issue with your cable or most likely where the cable goes into the motor mount. The 90 hp Mercury that was on my 17' Wahoo was tough to turn so I had to pull the cable out of the mount and clean it up and keep greasing it. It kept getting tough over time so it was really gunked up inside.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 17, 2016)

fatherfire89 said:


> So those "no feedback" systems... they make it so the only way the motor turns is if the steering wheel is turned?


That is correct, there is a brake feature at the helm where the helm must be turned to initiate any movement of the steering cable.


----------



## Seth (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a no feedback system on my current boat and love it. Regardless of how much I bent that tab, my last boat would turn and head right for the bank in a hurry if I took my hands off the steering wheel while underway. Now I can be running WOT and the boat will continue going straight without me applying any pressure to the steering wheel. I've been using my rig for over two years now and I can't say I have ever noticed any reduction in steering response due to the no feedback system. I'll never have another jet boat without it.


----------



## fatherfire89 (Oct 5, 2016)

Seth said:


> I have a no feedback system on my current boat and love it. Regardless of how much I bent that tab, my last boat would turn and head right for the bank in a hurry if I took my hands off the steering wheel while underway. Now I can be running WOT and the boat will continue going straight without me applying any pressure to the steering wheel. I've been using my rig for over two years now and I can't say I have ever noticed any reduction in steering response due to the no feedback system. I'll never have another jet boat without it.




Good to know, Seth. What brand no-feedback steering cable are you using on your boat? Teleflex or Uflex or???


----------



## Seth (Oct 12, 2016)

fatherfire89 said:


> Good to know, Seth. What brand no-feedback steering cable are you using on your boat? Teleflex or Uflex or???



I'm not sure. I'll have to stick my head under the console and see if I can find some labeling and then I will let you know.


----------

